# OPC Negative Zahlenwerte



## Gucky_av (23 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
mein Anliegen in SPS S7 300 werden negative Zahlen ( INT ) in DB17.DBW12 gebildet. Diese werden mit OPC Server INAT abgeholt nun werden die negativen Zahlen ohne Vorzeichen dargestellt.
Aus -10 in SPS wird 65526.
Meine Frage wie kann ich in der Weiterbearbeitung im PC ,welcher die Daten auf Server abholt wieder mit richtigem Wert negative Zahlenwert gebildet.  
Rechnung sieht wie aus ?
Mir ist klar das BIT von DBW 12  DBX12.7 für pos negative Zahl verantwortlich ist.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Juni 2008)

mit der syntax DB17.W12 liest du das so adressierte word als dezimalzahl aus.
um im zweierkomplement auszulesen benutze die syntax DB17.I12 ...


----------



## Gucky_av (23 Juni 2008)

Hallo vierlagig


vierlagig schrieb:


> mit der syntax DB17.W12 liest du das so adressierte word als dezimalzahl aus.
> das verstehe ich
> 
> um im zweierkomplement auszulesen benutze die syntax DB17.I12 ...


 
ich habe ja eine INT Zahl --> soll dies doch bedeuten Db17.I12

tut mit leid verstehe aber leider nicht die Antwort.

darf ich dich um mehr Erklärung bitten


----------



## vierlagig (23 Juni 2008)

du liest die zahl also schon mit DB17.I12 aus? das stand da nicht, da stand nur,dass du auf das word zugreifst


----------



## Question_mark (23 Juni 2008)

*Typecast*

Hallo,



			
				Gucky_av schrieb:
			
		

> nun werden die negativen Zahlen ohne Vorzeichen dargestellt.



Das ist kein Problem des OPC-Servers, sondern eher des OPC-Clients. Der Datentyp sollte eigentlich vom OPC-Client als Variant interpretiert werden und dein Anwenderprogramm mit dem OPC-Client sollte das Problem der Typwandlung eigentlich automatisch beherrschen.
Du musst uns da schon mehr Infos zu Deiner Programmiersprache auf dem PC und dem OPC-Client geben.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gucky_av (24 Juni 2008)

Das war der Tip es lag ab Client behoben alles OK
Danke für euere Antworten


----------

